# Looking for advice for a waterproof bag/case for kayak/boating



## Skatol (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello all,
I am seeking the advice from those of you who photograph from kayaks, canoes, rafts, etc. about the type of bag and/or case you use. I have pretty much decided on getting a Colorado XT Pontoon craft for small lakes, ponds and slow rivers. Here is a link to said craft. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Classic-Accessories-Colorado-XT-Pontoon-Boat/711406.uts?productVariantId=1603979&WT.tsrc=PPC&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=02515605&rid=20&gclid=CIWwi7GMt80CFZFcfgodalkA1A&gclsrc=aw.ds
I have tried kayaks and I think I get far to wet. Canoes seem to be unstable for me.
With this in mind I am looking for a waterproof bag or case that I can attach to one the pontoons. I plan on taking a gripped 5DsR with 300, F/2.8 IS with 2X TC and lens hood attached in shooting position. So far I have found a couple of Watershed duffel type bags that look like they may work.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1033795-REG/watershed_ws_fgw_chat_org_chattooga_duffel_bag_orange.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1033797-REG/watershed_ws_fgw_colo_org_colorado_duffel_bag_orange.html

Does anyone have other suggestions or insight on these bags?

Thanks in advance.

Brent


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 20, 2016)

Skatol said:


> I am seeking the advice from those of you who photograph from kayaks, canoes, rafts, etc. about the type of bag and/or case you use. I have pretty much decided on getting a Colorado XT Pontoon craft for small lakes, ponds and slow rivers.




When I owned one of those pontoons (not exactly the same model/brand), I used scuba flippers to move around. It really was designed for fishing to keep your hands free. That said, there's an awful lot of open water directly in front of your lap on that boat. On my kayak, on the other hand, There's a lot more "safety factor" should I drop something like a lens hood, filter etc. - Something to think about. My kayak is a Hobie Cat Mirage. They're not traditional kayaks in the sense that that you can use a paddle if you want, but they have a pedal-drive system as the primary means of propulsion. If you're into fishing from a kayak/small boat... this really can't be beaten. I fish small lakes where getting a traditional boat/motor to the water is challenging, also, I've fished Lake Superior and the frigid cold water and waves that can be present. 

Back to the original topic... I've never used a DSLR on a kayak... only a point and shoot in a water proof case. I can't be of much help in this regard... just wanted to point out thoughts on the pontoon. 

One additional thought - get some accessory floats for your keys, and get some kind of auto-inflatable life vest for that bag, if you do decide to get one. A flip over the side of the boat into the deep blue can be recovered then. Cabala's sells a couple auto-inflate life vests... probably worth the $100-$150 or so you'd spend on it. I just bought the "fanny-pack" style for fall (cold water) fishing. Might be worth reviewing it in person to see if that might not be a good option for your own personal floatation device... the traditional vests etc might get in the way when holding a camera. 

Edit: Just to be clear, I'd use the floats/inflatable in addition to tethers to the boat. There's a lot of different scenarios where something can go wrong when you're on the water... having something like your only set of car keys go to the bottom of a lake is not a pleasant thought. I tether my fishing rod to the kayak. There's probably something similar you can rig up with the bag.


----------



## Skatol (Jun 20, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > I am seeking the advice from those of you who photograph from kayaks, canoes, rafts, etc. about the type of bag and/or case you use. I have pretty much decided on getting a Colorado XT Pontoon craft for small lakes, ponds and slow rivers.
> ...


Thanks for the reply and thoughtful insight on the boat. I have considered the openness of the boat and will come up with some kind a netting I can set up while on the water, before the camera comes out. I chose this particular boat for the ease of mobility while sitting. I have the option of a swivel seat as well as attaching a trolling motor. The tray and bag shown in the photo are removable, I would tether the camera bag to one of those points in place of the tray.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 21, 2016)

Skatol said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Skatol said:
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I loved the pontoon for fishing and to be honest, the upright seat position was a lot more comfortable for longer durations. Your comment about getting wet in the kayak made me think about the pontoon, I got plenty wet on it, but I was dangling my feet in the water with flippers on, so I guess that makes sense. I bet, with a little thinking and strategizing, you could develop a ball/gimble mount on that thing pretty well.


----------



## Skatol (Jun 21, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > mnclayshooter said:
> ...


Thanks again for the reply. Referring to getting wet on the kayak it was most likely due to poor rowing technique. The water would run down the oar and end up in my lap. I tried to adjust my technique but nothing worked. At least with the pontoon the oars are separate and I have the option of mounting a trolling motor.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2016)

As to kayaks and getting wet.....

you can get waterproof deck bags for your kayak that are ideal for carrying a DSLR, but a gripped DSLR is not going to fit very well...

As to the water running down the paddle shaft, you can get drip rings, which will stop this from happening.


As to canoes, they are more stable than a kayak and a much better platform for shooting from, provided that you have the necessary skill level. They also allow you to carry pelican cases and that opens up a world of photographic gear opportunities... If you know what you are doing, you can go forwards, backwards, sideways, and even paddle one handed while you shoot with the other. Using strokes with underwater recoveries, you will do much better at approaching wildlife than with any other watercraft, but to do so requires skill and practice...


----------



## Skatol (Jun 21, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> As to kayaks and getting wet.....
> 
> you can get waterproof deck bags for your kayak that are ideal for carrying a DSLR, but a gripped DSLR is not going to fit very well...
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. I'm still in the research phase of all this and have not made any "set in stone" decisions. Everything I've read up to this point is a split between kayaks and canoes, about equal amount of pro and con feedback for each. One camp prefers kayaks, another canoes. Basically not much help (not you, the other research). Anyway, I am currently leaning towards the pontoon and the Watershed Yukon bag. Now you've got me rethinking the canoe.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2016)

Skatol said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > As to kayaks and getting wet.....
> ...



If you do go for a canoe or a Kayak, find a local paddling club and join in..... it will really help improve your on-water experience.... 

I have both canoes and sea kayaks.... I like them both but prefer the canoe for photography as I find it more maneuverable and it can easily carry a pelican case (or two) of camera gear.... and the canoe has a lot more space to stretch out and relax....


----------



## Plinian (Jun 22, 2016)

I shoot from a kayak all the time, and have the Watershed Colorado bag (with liner)--it's terrific. There's also lots of people on the FredMiranda N&V site with kayak experience so you may want to ask their opinions.

My 2 cents--the choice of a watercraft is more important than the choice of a dry bag! Everyone has different priorities; mine are portability and stability, and I'm very happy with an inflatable kayak from Sea Eagle. It fits in a suitcase (under the 50 pound limit), tracks very well, and is extremely stable--don't think I could roll it even if I tried. The pontoon boat you refer to will obviously be stable; if you have some netting for a platform, that should be fine (I would skip the autoinflatable dry bag vest and just get regular insurance that covers everything (theft, water damage, etc).

Biggest disadvantage of a pontoon boat is ability to get a low perspective. With a kayak, you have a rigid back (comfortable for paddling) but you can also scrunch down to get close to water level. Most people I know who shoot from kayaks have a dry bag for protection while getting in and out of the boat, but while they're paddling, just lay the rig on top of the bag, covered by a towel to protect from the occasional splash.

Everything shot with a 600 + 1.4 + 5dsR:

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1421263/0
http://1x.com/photo/1147233/


Greg


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2016)

Speaking as a photographer..... If you get a kayak, get one with a rudder.... it helps to keep you on target when your hands are busy with the camera....

Speaking as a paddler, if you are going into places where you have beaver dams, lift overs, and portages, the canoe is easier to carry and WAY! easier to get in and out of....

Speaking as both a kayaker (level II certification) and as a canoeist (master instructor), the kayak is the easiest craft to learn, but the canoe is the more capable craft, but only if you develop the skills to get there. Most canoeists do not have that level of skill.


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Speaking as a photographer..... If you get a kayak, get one with a rudder.... it helps to keep you on target when your hands are busy with the camera....



+1


----------



## Skatol (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies Greg, Don and Click. I have checked out several kayaks, my favorite being the Vibe Seaghost. This is reasonably priced and comes with a rudder. The problem is portability. I'm trying to stay under $1k for everything (boat, bag, vest, car rack, etc.). 

The areas I am most likely to visit will be the Susquehanna River, primarily Conowingo Dam area, French Creek State Park, Marsh Creek, Blue Marsh Lake and Schuylkill River. These are all slow moving rivers or small lakes. I may run into the occasional shallow where I will need to drag the boat. 

After researching bags it seems the Watershed bags are highly respected for being durable and waterproof.

Thanks again for the tips on the boats.

Nice series Greg!

Brent


----------



## docsmith (Jun 22, 2016)

I shoot from my kayak several times a year. I purposely bought a "recreational" kayak (Wilderness Systems Pungo 140) as it was wider and more stable.

I keep my camera inside a holster style padded bag and insert that into a dry bag. Which holster/dry bag will depend upon your set up. But Thinktank holsters or lowepro toploaders are what I use along with NRS dry bags.


----------



## candc (Jun 22, 2016)

I use a skb hard case with a f-stop gear large ICU inside. I like it because its easy to open and close so you can get your camera out quickly to take a few shots.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2016)

Not in the same class as what's been mentioned, but the "vacuum the air out" style storage bags compress quite small and can come in handy in a bind. 

Jack


----------



## Skatol (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks all for the replies and suggestions. I have decided to go with the pontoon boat and Watershed Yukon bag.
The bag will attach to the pontoon with a couple of simple extensions. I should be able to take the maiden voyage this weekend, without camera, to get a feel for the handling and how wet I may get. Hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll be able to post some photos.

Brent


----------

